# Anyone in Michigan?



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey people! I found a dash in pretty good condition. The only problem is the guy won't ship. I was wondering if anyone is located near Ortonville?

Thanks
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess NO forum members are in Michigan!!!!


----------



## Ermin's GTO (Sep 21, 2008)

hey i am from Grand Rapids Michigan


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

So uh, are you near ortonville?
Linda


----------



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

Ortonville is the other side of the state from Grand Rapids. Ortonville is between Flint and Detriot. Sorry I am in the same boat, I'm west of Grand Rapids. Good luck!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks though...
L


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry, just testing something...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Didn't work... confused:confused


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

?? Did I miss something?
Linda


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nah, just used your thread to see if pix would display when I replied to threads. It didn't work. Sorry to confuse.........


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in Findlay, OH... its about an Hour and a half south of Detroit/Flint.

I assume you want someone to go pick up the part and ship it to you?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I talked to the guy and his answer was "nope. Don't ship. I live in the boonies". The unfortunate thing is the dash looks to be in great shape and he wants $40.00 for it. I just thought if someone was close, I'd pay them to get it for me. I know it's asking a lot, but it's worth a try. 

Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nevermind. I just found the listing and it was deleted. So, it must've sold.


----------

